# Not Mine - JL Audio ZR650-CWi



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not my auction 

Used JL ZR650's $275 shipped. 


JL Audio ZR650-CWi 2-Way COMPONENT Speakers System LOOK - eBay (item 300493190850 end time Nov-21-10 10:36:33 PST)


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah, we have a eBay forum


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well the ebay forum says for YOUR ebay ads. And I could not find the option for "Not my ad" any more. So I made a judgement call. I guess it was a bad call. Sorry. No harm intended.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*-=SOLD=-*


----------

